# Cheap Car Hire??



## Ash85 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, 

Me and my partner Jade are moving to Dubai on 2nd January (2 weeks and counting!) I understand that we wont be able to purchase a car for the first 3 months as we have to have 3 months proof of income?

So, does anyone have any recommendations for somewhere to rent a cheap car for 3 months?

Thanks in advance!

Ash


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I saw an ad where Hertz were offering a Toyota Yaris for 1500 dirhams a month.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I got a lancer with FAST for 1900 Dhs with full insurance on a monthly basis.

Google FAST rent a car in UAE..there is plenty. Give them a call and ask for the best monthly deals...


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

shift leasing - offer a tiida for 1350 - just saw the ad - may wanna check with them for details - however going to Karama and walking into one of the smaller rent shops - haggle well and they will make you a good deal 

This is hoping that you dont already have yourself a car!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Those shift leasing offers are for 36 months only I believe. Their short term leases are in the 1900+ range.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

yep - long term leases!!


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am also arriving on the 2nd, i was hoping to be able to buy a car straight away. Is the 3 month rule if you are trying to get finance? why is there a rule?


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Onerahi27 said:


> I am also arriving on the 2nd, i was hoping to be able to buy a car straight away. Is the 3 month rule if you are trying to get finance? why is there a rule?


The research I have done over the past 3 months have shown that if your company has a long standing relation with the bank you deal with, they may make the exception... 

Having said that, most banks tend to avoid financing a car without a proper local licence.. in addition, an EID is needed for the loan..

So really - to answer your question, the normal waiting time is 3 months for you to get your standard documentation - bank statements and the lot!

Hope I helped


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Met a guy last night at the football in AD, said to me you'll never truly make it in Dubai unless you've served time driving a knackered Lancer 

Currently driving a knackered Lancer from Diamond Lease, cost about 1300 per month


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Met a guy last night at the football in AD, said to me you'll never truly make it in Dubai unless you've served time driving a knackered Lancer
> 
> Currently driving a knackered Lancer from Diamond Lease, cost about 1300 per month


LOL!!!

Can imagine the Knackered description of the Lancer!! Have seen a few of those around here!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've been serving time driving one of those for a while now! It's not quite knackered yet but thanks to me. it's getting there


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Ours has an acceleration rate of 0-100 kph in around 8 minutes. I have those white, open backed, pick up trucks flashing me out the way.

Worse is a long drive out the city, either go insane to the ding ding ding ding ding or develop premature arthritis by holding my foot in the unnatural position of 119 kph.


----------



## parthans (Aug 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Ours has an acceleration rate of 0-100 kph in around 8 minutes. I have those white, open backed, pick up trucks flashing me out the way.
> 
> Worse is a long drive out the city, either go insane to the ding ding ding ding ding or develop premature arthritis by holding my foot in the unnatural position of 119 kph.


i love the Toyota in that respect - 6 beeps and I can go as fast as I want. Emirates road - Corolla - 150  SUPER GREAT!!


----------

